
AWS London – Network connectivity issues? - TruffleMuffin
https://status.aws.amazon.com/#EU_block
======
TruffleMuffin
Nothing on status board, but having serious issues with EC2/ECS Fargate and
Network connectivity.

Can't start EC2 instances, and failed tasks for multiple production accounts
in London.

Anyone else experiencing issues?

------
jaymzcampbell
Yes, having major issues getting into any London based EC2 instances here
(fargate) and seeing connection timeouts to third party services from those
instances. Slack not handling image uploads too.

They've since now posted:

 _3:21 AM PDT We are investigating instance connectivity issues in a single
Availability Zone (euw2-az2) in the EU-WEST-2 Region._

------
7ewis
Slack appears to be having issues too:
[https://status.slack.com/2020-08/960bbb3c9d49a3cc](https://status.slack.com/2020-08/960bbb3c9d49a3cc)

------
airwalk225
I'm seeing issues with EC2s and with our ConfluentCloud service.

We are getting timeouts all over the place, even when connecting to CCloud
locally.

We are also seeing unresponsiveness with Slack.

------
PorridgeBear
AWS status board has now: 3:21 AM PDT We are investigating instance
connectivity issues in a single Availability Zone (euw2-az2) in the EU-WEST-2
Region.

~~~
TruffleMuffin
I have an ELB API operations issue on my dashboard, the two together means new
tasks can't get healthy. So we lost tasks in the failed AZ and new ones in a
healthy AZ can't receive traffic.

~~~
shrikant
Yeah same here, and I'm also seeing troubles querying my Redshift cluster --
I'm guessing it is a more widespread issue, potentially with the datacentre
itself (eu-west-2a).

------
arpinum
I'm seeing issues with multiple services. Slack uploads also not working, not
sure if related.

~~~
TruffleMuffin
I have issues with Slack also, people not receiving messages in channels.

